# Paul Allen's 400+ft Yacht "Octopus"



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't add much to the pictures. I literally spent 20min staring at all the details in these pics. Look at all the chrome railing on her. She is a beauty!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 23, 2009)

Mommy, can I have one of those for christmas?


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 23, 2009)

His penis must be miniscule...


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not many people on the boat... he needs some friends...

Gimmie a call Paul!

.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not a sea-faring man myself
but when does a yacht start being a ship? If that came chugging past me I wouldn't have called it a yacht


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

Holy Cow, must be compensating for some shortcoming? Seriously, why would someone want something like that other than to stoke ones ego?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 23, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Not a sea-faring man myself
> but when does a yacht start being a ship? If that came chugging past me I wouldn't have called it a yacht



Right Colin. Especially with a helicopter on the deck!

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2009)

Just think of all the "good" he could have done with the $400 million dollars. Wonder how many people $400M
will feed ????? What's that they say about a man and his toys ???

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2009)

"He who dies with the best toys, wins."


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 23, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Holy Cow, must be compensating for some shortcoming? Seriously, why would someone want something like that other than to stoke ones ego?



For the same reason that a dogs licks it's....Well, you know. Because he CAN!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> "He who dies with the best toys, wins."



But he's still dead, where's the winning to that ? 

Paul Allen has private charities set up so I don't think his personal indulgences are overboard.
Paul Allen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
How much philanthropy is enough ?
Personally I think all of us wish we had that type of disposable income. 


That is one cool ship Matt. 


Wheels


----------



## Violator (Jul 23, 2009)

And remember, Allen spends a boatload (sorry for the pun!) of cash restoring and flying _lots_ of warbirds, so that's a really good thing for those of us on this site.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 23, 2009)

To put it in perspective, that thing is roughly the same gross tonage as a US Heavy Cruiser(New Orleans Class) at the begining of WW2.

That is one honkin' big boat!


----------



## Glider (Jul 23, 2009)

Around 25 years ago I used to do marine insurance and the chap next to me did some huge yachts. I will always remember a claim for just under $1m to replace the carpets as there was some water damage after a storm. The damage was very limited but he had the same carpet in most of the yacht and it all had to be replaced.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 24, 2009)

timshatz said:


> To put it in perspective, that thing is roughly the same gross tonage as a US Heavy Cruiser(New Orleans Class) at the begining of WW2.
> 
> That is one honkin' big boat!



Perhaps this reflects my bias then, but why not just buy the cruiser?


----------



## trackend (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally I prefer yachts with sails so Id sell it and by a J class, that would leave me plentyof money left to run it and by a house and retire and do anything I liked mmmmmmmmmm lovely


----------

